# On the Privilege of Being a Writer



## Steerpike (May 14, 2012)

A few thoughts from Chuck Wendig. I thought it made for a nice little read:

On The Privilege Of Being A Writer


----------



## Penpilot (May 14, 2012)

I think the thoughts in the article can be applied to many things in general. I was recently exposed to the phrase "First World Problems" and anytime I feel the crunch of something, I take a break and think about that. It puts things into perspective.


----------



## Steerpike (May 14, 2012)

Penpilot said:


> I think the thoughts in the article can be applied to many things in general. I was recently exposed to the phrase "First World Problems" and anytime I feel the crunch of something, I take a break and think about that. It puts things into perspective.



I agree. I try to sit back and put things in perspective any time I feel that way as well. To each of us, our own problems are important, of course, but when you think about many others in the world, or even about those who enjoy our own standard of living but have been through something terrible (like the loss of a child) it puts things into perspective quickly. This is a good lesson for children as well, which is why my kids were sometimes made to do things like volunteer at a food bank, where people without homes or with very low incomes could come to get food. It makes their own squabbles and dramas look a lot less important in the grand scheme of things.

I think two of the most important qualities any person can adopt in life are 1) a sense of perspective; and 2) a sense of optimism. Perspective helps you keep a proper view on your own problems relative to those in the world at large, and a sense of optimism ensures that you will work to overcome your problems (where as pessimism often leads to a failure to do so, in my experience).


----------



## Penpilot (May 14, 2012)

Steerpike said:


> I think two of the most important qualities any person can adopt in life are 1) a sense of perspective; and 2) a sense of optimism. Perspective helps you keep a proper view on your own problems relative to those in the world at large, and a sense of optimism ensures that you will work to overcome your problems (where as pessimism often leads to a failure to do so, in my experience).



I can jump on that boat easy.


----------

